
Coke Launches First New Flavor in Over a Decade - LopRabbit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/coke-launches-first-new-flavor-in-over-a-decade-11549671673
======
mindcrime
I really wish they'd bring back Coke BlāK, but in normal bottles and and for a
reasonable price... not the $8.00 for 4 10oz bottles deal (or whatever it was,
I don't remember the exact details) from last time.

